# The Journal of my Betta Channoides



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Was lucky to lay my hands on 2 pairs of B.Albirmingata and 2 pairs of B.Channoides. The Albis are behaving well in the tank at home, but the Chans are not so active as the Albis. Did a pH check today and found that the pH is kinda on the low side. Currently using water change method to increase the pH slightly and also increase the aeration. As a new pair of B.Ocellata will be joining the wilds gang in my office, I decided to shift my B.Chans to another 2ft tank that is just outside of my cubicle. 

Their current home;


however, I have some minor headache as the 2ft tank is currently housing cherry shrimps;


not much choices, I cannot add in another tank it will put me at risk in office :-(. decided to partition the 2ft tank, sounds cruel to put shrimps and wild bettas in the same tank, but this seems to be the best option. Somewhere in June when I am off for my holidays I may release take away the partition. hopefully I won't. 

Cutting using CNC for the partition;


Final product


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I wouldn't think it would be the pH causing issues as most wilds thrive at a lower pH. I kept my channoides at a pH below 6, and they spawned like guppies. 

If they are only new, it may be that they are still settling in.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

LittleBettaFish said:


> I wouldn't think it would be the pH causing issues as most wilds thrive at a lower pH. I kept my channoides at a pH below 6, and they spawned like guppies.
> 
> If they are only new, it may be that they are still settling in.


what you said is also thru' but these are not wild caught. they are captive bred. pH of 5 may be too low for them. 6 will be ideal in my thoughts.


----------



## Kisiel (Jul 30, 2014)

My channoides were captive bred (although they're parents were wild caught) and they thrive in lower pH between 5 and 6. If you want them to spawn the pH will have to be in the 5s, or at least that's what the breeder of my fish told me. 

I have found that channoides aren't particularly active fish. My pair just sit around between leaves for most of the day and don't do much. The male flares ocassinaly and the female comes out into the open to explore, but they do prefer to hide a lot.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Kisiel said:


> My channoides were captive bred (although they're parents were wild caught) and they thrive in lower pH between 5 and 6. If you want them to spawn the pH will have to be in the 5s, or at least that's what the breeder of my fish told me.
> 
> I have found that channoides aren't particularly active fish. My pair just sit around between leaves for most of the day and don't do much. The male flares ocassinaly and the female comes out into the open to explore, but they do prefer to hide a lot.


Thanks. I did a check with my breeder. He said his fishes are kept between 6.5 to 7. I am trying to bring up to maybe 6. At the same time preparing my 2ft tank for them.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Nice looking tanks.

I see you like deep substrate. Why is that?

Ahhhh ... the things I could make with a CNC router.

Btw. To keep this thread from getting lost, and to make it easier for you to find, you might want to have it switched to the "Journal" section of the forum. Ask a moderator (in red letters).


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Hallyx said:


> Nice looking tanks.
> 
> I see you like deep substrate. Why is that?
> 
> ...


Thanks

The substrate was due to me not wanting to keep any balance. They are get soil for plants. End up I just pour all them in thus resulting in this thick base. Will be revamping the tank for the chans.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

guess I will not be moving the B.Chans into the 2ft tanks housing the cherry shrimps as I saw two females shirmps pregnant with eggs. I will leave them as it is. pH of Chans tanks are ok right now after adding coral chips and some water change. not that low anymore.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

one of the female hunt down the cherry shrimp that I put it in their tank to monitor the water condition. and this female is the smallest fish of the 4, which make me re-think of the putting them into the cherry tank.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

they are still in their current tank setup, I had set up a tank at home, I should be bringing a pair back once the water at home is ok. An update on their feeding today on BS.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

any update of them today.. two females sparring each other with the male watching the show. 

https://www.youtube.com/embed/LYQ0bgdsk8c

anyone know how to embed youtube video or photobucket video in this forum?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Very feisty females you have there!


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

I guess the male probably dun want to get involved with women fight..


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Nah my male wilds stay well away from the females when they are fighting. The females can be brutes. I had a female Betta brownorum who killed her male and then started a relationship with one of her sons haha.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Nah my male wilds stay well away from the females when they are fighting. The females can be brutes. I had a female Betta brownorum who killed her male and then started a relationship with one of her sons haha.


the males are smart.. just like a lion dun want to get involved with fights between lionesses


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)




----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

A surprise came this morning. Looks like the 2f & 1m had spawned over weekend. The male mouth is bigger a little like bulldog and is agressive towards both female coming into his place. There are some mouth movement. And I did saw some white round dot in his mouth. I will be taking the female out once I return from graduation ceremony


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Congrats on what sounds like a successful spawn. I hope he holds to term for you. Now the long wait until he releases.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Thanks. I hope he can hold the hunger. I have cover the tank sides partially.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeah I always feel bad that they can't eat during this time. Good thing is that the fry come out much more developed than fry from bubblenesting species.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Yeah I always feel bad that they can't eat during this time. Good thing is that the fry come out much more developed than fry from bubblenesting species.


yeah, but I am not so sure it is is really brooding the eggs. I did saw some white dots in his mouth in the morning. but right it should be hiding at one corner. now he is swimming out as if he is looking for the 2 females. the 2 females are not showing their vertical strips+colour like in the previous video that I showed. back to normal. and this little red guy is having mouth movement non-stop. I will just see how it turn out to be over the next few days. I will be withholding the feeding to this little red guy and hopefully everything turn out well. otherwise it is still ok


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

My males were often out and about acting normal when they were brooding. My unimaculata male was very bonded with his daughter, and when they spawned, he would still spend most of his time together with her. 

If he is moving his mouth around a lot and it looks more swollen than usual, he is likely holding. I believe once the eggs hatch, the mouth looks slightly smaller, and I found when my male was almost ready to release, he would spend a lot of time at the surface of the water.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

LittleBettaFish said:


> My males were often out and about acting normal when they were brooding. My unimaculata male was very bonded with his daughter, and when they spawned, he would still spend most of his time together with her.
> 
> If he is moving his mouth around a lot and it looks more swollen than usual, he is likely holding. I believe once the eggs hatch, the mouth looks slightly smaller, and I found when my male was almost ready to release, he would spend a lot of time at the surface of the water.


ye, his mouth is always moving like when we human have a tooth ache. I guess he is changing the water flow inside his mouth like how an arowana does.. I will search youtube for similar case. well, my brunei captive bred macrostoma just touched down Singapore. my itchy backside


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeah I think they move it around so the eggs don't fungus. Haha I thought you were not getting the macrostoma? They are very nice fish. Are yours a mature breeding pair or younger?


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Yeah I think they move it around so the eggs don't fungus. Haha I thought you were not getting the macrostoma? They are very nice fish. Are yours a mature breeding pair or younger?


I am fickle minded. Well, aquarama 2015 in this weekend and the Brunei breeder is coming. Did not want to miss it so I ordered a pair again since I set up the tank back at home. should be a adult age but young pair. not yet breed before. 

my Ocellata male is not behaving like his normal self. usually will eat a lot. today is quiet :shock:


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

I am not sure if he is still brooding or not. seems like the bulge is very small only. there are still some movement in his mouth. females are in another tank to recuperate. I am peeking at times to make sure he is alright and not sick.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

well, there was no luck.. the male ate the eggs up. anyway I did some arrangement to their tank I shifted the cherries to the channoides tank and vice versa. so the channoides pair is now in half of the 2ft tank while on the other partition is an albi male with a chan female. wonder if they will ever cross breed..

his picture in his new home


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

back from Thailand last monday and saw his mouth like bulldog. did not disturb him. Came back this Monday from Maldives and his mouth is brooding bigger. this morning decided to strip him off the fries. I think I did not strip him all, there should be still some in his mouth. 

what I have harvest. Am going to get a holding tank and put into the main tank later during my lunch time. and will transfer the fries back that holding tank and using another to keep the male. need to let him rest as another female seems to be full of eggs


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

feeding them with daphnia. still doing good just that not that much left. counted just now about 11-12...


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

did a stupid thing today. tried to put them into a grow-up tank made of netting in the same tank, end up they squeeze thru the hole of the net and got eaten by the adults. my lowest period of betta keeping.. only managed to save out and put it back into the original grow up tank.. ="(


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh no! Try not to get too disheartened. I've done stupid things before like lose almost a whole tub of juveniles because I didn't put a lid over their tank overnight (they jumped out). 

At least you saved one. Hopefully it's not too long before you have some more.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Oh no! Try not to get too disheartened. I've done stupid things before like lose almost a whole tub of juveniles because I didn't put a lid over their tank overnight (they jumped out).
> 
> At least you saved one. Hopefully it's not too long before you have some more.


I think they shd be in the female stomach.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

The pair bred again today and the male is brooding. Will wait for 10days and see if I Need to intervene


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

twelfth day... today force open the mouth to let the fries out.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Best of luck with them Nismo. Hopefully this will be the group you raise to adulthood.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Best of luck with them Nismo. Hopefully this will be the group you raise to adulthood.


Thanks. I hope too. I have removed the dad and the 2ft tank is only left with these fries and the sole survivor of the previous batch but in another net tank


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Great news, Nismo. Good luck.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

Hallyx said:


> Great news, Nismo. Good luck.


thanks, hopefully they will be able to grow.. just found another fries of the previous batch so now I have two of the previous batch... hopefully they won't feed on the younger one.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

have shifted the dad into the new tank with his two concubines.. and it seems like he is looking for action again..  

here is a shot of their new tank.. 


hopefully he can get some rest... otherwise I may be flooded soon.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Maybe put him in a breeder box for a week or so until he can regain some of his condition after holding. 

Some mouthbrooding males seem to know to wait until they will spawn again, while others need to be separated otherwise they will happily starve themselves holding.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Maybe put him in a breeder box for a week or so until he can regain some of his condition after holding.
> 
> Some mouthbrooding males seem to know to wait until they will spawn again, while others need to be separated otherwise they will happily starve themselves holding.


the last time round he did wait before brooding again.. somehow he seems to be swimming around and looking for something


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

1st Batch




2nd Batch


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

my F1 Betta Channoides. When I thought I lost all, I managed to see 3 of them today. Hopefully they will grow up healthy and they will be 2M 1F... as my F0 is 1M 2F.  

will be setting up a new tank for them at home as I have reduce the tank in my office.


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

They just breed again. Real headache is coming


----------



## Nismo83 (May 9, 2015)

setup a new 1ft tank for the F1 of my Channoides.. they will be shifted back to my home in a week or two as I need to cut down the tanks in my office. currently cycling at home as of yesterday night


----------

